
Sea salt around the world is contaminated by plastic, studies show - nocoder
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/08/sea-salt-around-world-contaminated-by-plastic-studies
======
mlevental
how is this possible since salt is a crystal?

~~~
bussierem
It's not binding to the salt, in any chemical sense. Just that, in quantities
of sea salt crystals, you also find tiny pieces of plastic mixed in.

